# nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010



## Truttafriend (19. November 2009)

Es ist wieder so weit :z 
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
*Am Sonntag den 24.01.2010 10Uhr bis ca. 15Uhr*​ 

findet das Bindeevent statt. 


Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige





Lübeck, Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne​
Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige. Da auch immer viele ihre Kombos mitbringen, lassen sich super Ruten, Rollen und vorallendingen Schnüre testen. 

*Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl (Esszimmertischhöhe) mit. 
*

_____________________________________________​

Teilnehmerliste:

Andre
Marian
Andy
Marco
Bjorn
Sven
Klaus
Torsten
Gernot
Spaltkarpfen
Nichtsnutz
Stephan
Timi
______________________________________ 







Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:

Thomas
Mario


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsen,

vielen Dank Timsen :m

Ich schmeiß ne Kiste "Softdrinks" auf den Markt.

Wir sehen uns - freu |supergri

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (19. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

dabei :g lg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> dabei :g lg andre



Klasse !!! #6

Gruß Stephan :m


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Sollte es passen würde ich mich gerne einklinken und würde dann auch Stingray aufgabeln #h


----------



## Hornpieper (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Auch mit dabei#6
und wenn Frau will gibts auch wieder legger Schichtsalat:vik:

Bis denn *freu*

Thomas


----------



## dat_geit (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin Stephan,
dabei, und leider hatte ich mein Teflon auf lautlos, war beim Elternabend#q.
Und angeln gehen wir auch noch dieses Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:

Andy


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin,

na das scheint ja ne nette Truppe zu werden 

Wollen wir wie immer freies Binden abhalten oder evtl. ne Thematik?

@ datgeit : lass mal telefonieren !

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stingray (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Sollte es passen würde ich mich gerne einklinken und würde dann auch Stingray aufgabeln #h




Und gestern haben wir uns noch darüber unterhalten :q. So schnell geht das :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Läuft ja schon wie geschnitten Brot :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Auch mit dabei#6
> und wenn Frau will gibts auch wieder legger Schichtsalat:vik:
> 
> Bis denn *freu*
> ...


 ich hab mein fahrer und danach gehen wir fischen oder vorher :vik:lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> dabei, und leider hatte ich mein Teflon auf lautlos, war beim Elternabend#q.
> Und angeln gehen wir auch noch dieses Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:
> 
> Andy


wir 3 gehen zusammen angeln :g
 lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na das scheint ja ne nette Truppe zu werden
> 
> ...


 freies binden ist schon gut :qich zeige euch meine neue pattegrisen in gelb orange :qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

ich nochmal :qkann mir einer ein bindestock mitbringen meiner ist fest verankert am tisch :clg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsinger mein Lieber.

Habe Stock und Fuss gefunden, kannst du ja mal ausprobieren ob es passt |kopfkrat

Nur gehen musst du schon alleine und auf Erbetung wird auch Hilfestellung gegeben |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Sonst kann ich auch meinen Regal wieder aus der Versenkung holen, geht immer


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsinger mein Lieber.
> 
> Habe Stock und Fuss gefunden, kannst du ja mal ausprobieren ob es passt
> 
> ...


 :vik:na schnuckel das hört sich gut an #6melde mich morgen #xlg andre


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Ich komm dann auch mal wieder vorbei


----------



## Hornpieper (21. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hilfe. Ich werd gemobbt, oder was muss ich tun, um auf die Liste zu kommen? ;-)

CU Björn


----------



## goeddoek (21. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin Bjørn |wavey:

Hat Tim wohl übersehen - macht nix, jetzt kann uns auch gleich mit eintragen. Dat is man een bigaan  :m


----------



## Truttafriend (21. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

1000x Entschuldigung Björn #h

Ich hab schlicht vergessen auf Speichern zu klicken.

Regina und Georg hab ich auch gleich eingetragen #6


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Besten Dank, Tim |wavey:

Und |schild-g zum Geburtstag, Björn  :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Björn, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!|schild-g|birthday:

und dann liebe Grüße nach LL freut mich das ihr dabei seid!

Schönen Sonntag wünscht 

Stephan |wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (22. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich komme auch gern. Nur mit anschließendem fischen gehen wird wohl bei mir nix, da ich den Abend zur Nachtschicht darf. Aber egal :m

@ Björn, 
...Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag...#6

Gruß, Alex


----------



## wombat (24. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

G'day Tim,
Sven & ich dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen!

#6G'day mate
Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsen,

na so langsam füllt sich der Laden ja.

Freut mich sehr !!

Möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen das ihr euch einen Stuhl mitbringen müßt!

Haben zwar ein paar Stühle in der Werkstatt aber es wird nicht für alle reichen.

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## testo (25. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen das ihr euch einen Stuhl mitbringen müßt!



Stephan du Ferkel... Du meinst bestimmt ne Sitzgelegenheit oder? ;-)

Ich werde mal abwarten wie der Januar verläuft, so richtig Bock hätte ich ja mal wieder. Sacht mal... gibt es ACE und Maddin eigendlich noch? Ich hätt mal wieder so richtig Lust auf ne Polonaise alla Darme


----------



## baydossi (27. November 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Die Sache werd ich mir nicht entgehenlassen,:g wann bekommt man wieder mal soviel verhaltensgestörte Binder auf ein Haufen zu Gesicht#6
Wenn ich mir das so richtig überlege, ist das Bindertreffen eine modernen Form von Artgerechter Haltung:q


----------



## testo (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

mal wieder hochgeholt...

grüßung jörg


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Guten Abend,

mein Dank an testo für das "Erinnerungspost" und ja, natürlich ne Sitzgelegenheit |supergri

So, ein Monat noch, gibbet noch irgendwelche Fragen ?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

welche fliege soll ich dir binden schnuckel :qlg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> welche fliege soll ich dir binden schnuckel :qlg andre



also wenn du meinst André dann hätte ich gerne eine Pattegrisen mit echten Speyhecheln auf einem 10/0 Haken :q

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

|bigeyesgeht klar #6
welche farbe hättes du denn gerne :qorange ,pink ,gelb :g
lg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

ich dachte so an "rosa" zum "selber rupfen"|supergri:m

aber mal im Ernst, was möchtest du denn gerne mal vorführen ?

Hast du "Spezialmuster" ?

die Frage geht natürlich auch an alle anderen die teilnehmen wollen/ werden

ist aber bitte nicht als Pflicht zu verstehen.

Ich persönlich binde nach einigen Jahren der "Exotik" gerne mal wieder einfache Muster, würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn jemand die "Knüpf - Technik" zum Besten geben könnte.

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> also wenn du meinst André dann hätte ich gerne eine Pattegrisen mit echten Speyhecheln auf einem 10/0 Haken :q
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h



Moinsen Jungs.

Wieso Hecheln, auf 10/0 passt auch ein ganzes Huhn und lässt sich auch besser einbinden #r


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs.
> 
> Wieso Hecheln, auf 10/0 passt auch ein ganzes Huhn und lässt sich auch besser einbinden #r



einbinden?|bigeyes|kopfkrat 
... du meinst "fesseln" :q:m

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn jemand die "Knüpf - Technik" zum Besten geben könnte.
> 
> Gruß Stephan |wavey:


 

Hallo Stephan.

Welche Knüpftechnik, es gibt ja verschiedene Modelle; Woven flies, Wurmfliege, Kornek Nymphen etc..... 

Ich könnte nur mit einfacher Technik dienen, welche man aber mit unterschiedlichen Materialien binden kann, guckst du hier:


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> einbinden?|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> ... du meinst "fesseln" :q:m
> 
> Gruß Stephan |wavey:



Von mir aus fessel ich dir das Huhn auch auf den Haken :m


----------



## AlBundy (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

He Marian, 
das sieht wirklich gut aus! Hätte auch großes Interesse in diese Richtung!!! ...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Wildshark (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin 

Urlaub geht klar und schon bin ich auch da!!!

Bitte um Eintragung!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> wenn jemand die "Knüpf - Technik" zum Besten geben könnte.
> Gruß Stephan |wavey:


 


Hallo Stephan.

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wie man mit der Schlaufentechnik und ein paar Bindematerialien ein entsprechendes Ergebnis für die Küste gestaltet, welches auch optisch ein bisschen was hermacht |uhoh:

Und das ist dabei rausgekommen :m


*Die geknüpfte Fyggi* #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Oder eine Alternative zum Shrimp


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsen,
war ein paar Tage nicht hier- da ist ja richtig was passiert.

@ Marian vielen Dank für die Bilder, das würde ich gerne mal sehen beim Tüddeltreff - ist genau das was ich meinte.
sehen gut aus deine Muster#6 

bis zu welcher Hakengr.kannst du das; ich denke da an Trockene 

@ Sharky: freut mich sehr das du dabei bist !

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ich denke da an Trockene


 

Hallo Stephan.

Ich bin jetzt etwas irretiert, Fyggi/Trockenfliege 

Also eine Trockenfliegenfyggi, ist schon interessant was Fliegenfischer alles haben möchten, komisches Völkchen #6

Ich denke als guter Vorsatz für 2010 ist es mal eine Herausforderung #r


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo Marian,

natürlich keine Fyggy als "trockene" Version.
Ich dachte eher an Trockenfliegen für die Bachfischerei in DK.
Fluginsekten wie Wespsen aber natürlich auch geknüpfte Nymphen.

Ich habe jede Menge Chenille und bringe es zum Treffen mit - mal sehen was sich daraus machen läßt.

Frohes neues Jahr und Grüße 

Stephan #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin zusammen,

ich muss leider abspringen..... hatte Schwiegermutters Geburtstag nicht auf den Plan *Schande*...

Hoffe ihr überlebt den Verzicht auf Frauchens Schichtsalat.... 
Na denn... tüddelt was für mich mit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich muss leider abspringen..... hatte Schwiegermutters Geburtstag nicht auf den Plan *Schande*...
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich äußerst bedauerlich aber natürlich nachvollziehbar !

Dann eben nächstes Mal#6

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsinger Sportsfreunde.

Ist am 24.1 eigentlich ein Epoxyplantscher dabei, mit dem man sich mal ein bisschen austauschen kann 


Kann Fachliteratur mitbringen und als meine, kleine Erfahrung mit Epoxy jenes Modell :m


----------



## goeddoek (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin #h


Mich/uns müsst ihr auch leider wieder von der Liste streichen


----------



## Maik90 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

kann ich da auch einfach mal so vorbei schauen ? hab am 24 nämlich Geburtstag  oder muss ich mich vorher anmelden ?


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

nee, das geht natürlich auch ohne Anmeldung. Komm gern vorbei #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin , Moin,

@ Marian: Ich habe etwas Erfahrung im Umgang mit Epoxy - da können wir uns gerne austauschen. Ich bringe mal das Buch "Popflies" mit.

ansonsten habe ich hier noch eine Seite von einem sehr guten Fliegenbinder (m. Meinung)

http://www.flyfishing-lounge.de/Fliegenmuster/

macht auch viel mit Epoxy, kannst ja mal schauen.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo Stephan.

Komme ich gerne drauf zurück und werde mein Büchlein auch mal einstecken.

Wer kennt die Seite nicht, sehr schöne Fliegen.
Daumen hoch für den Binder #6


----------



## AlBundy (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@ Georg,
...das ist aber schade! Und was mach ich jetzt ...mit dem Sack voller Haare?...|rolleyes-:q
Bring ich dir nächstes Mal mit. Da können wir auch zusammen tüddeln.

Gruß, Alex

@Sharki, 
na mien Lütten, klappt das noch mit dem Stuhl für mich? DU HAST ES BEIM HEILIGEN AAL VERSPROCHEN! :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



AlBundy schrieb:


> @ Georg,
> ...das ist aber schade! Und was mach ich jetzt ...mit dem Sack voller Haare?...|rolleyes-:q
> Bring ich dir nächstes Mal mit. Da können wir auch zusammen tüddeln.
> 
> ...



;+. Ich finde für jemanden,der den Sack voller Haare, und keinen Stuhl hat, machst Du einen entspannten Eindruck. Ich möchte denn auch mal absagen, dass ich nicht komme
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@ Georg,
...das ist aber schade! Und was mach ich jetzt ...mit dem Sack voller  Haare?...|rolleyes-:q
Bring ich dir nächstes Mal mit. Da können wir auch zusammen tüddeln.|wavey: Hey Alex:
Tatüüütattaaaa     |rolleyes duck und wech
Piet


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Also ich bin auch dabei wenn mir der Himmel nicht auf den Koopp fällt,
Step-Hahn hat sowiso noch nen Stuhl von mir rumstehen...

Für die Verpflegung bringe ich ne gemischte Kiste Coke mit.
Hat jemand noch son bischen was zu beissen über...?

Gernot.|wavey:

PS: Timsen: Dein Avatar ist Groeselinglisch geworden....:m


----------



## baydossi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo noch einmal,

Aufgrund der hervorragenden Wetterlage gerade im östlichen Raum von Schleswig- Holzbein lass ich mir die Option auf das Erscheinen meinerseits ersteinmal offen

Gruß 

Willi


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Na Willi, da sagst Du was… |uhoh:


  Ich mach mal nen Topf  am Ende nächster Woche mit lecker Erbsensuppe klar, die man wirklich Essen kann…
  Und stell da mal daneben einen Klingelbeutel für diejenigen, denen es wirklich geschmeckt hat…

  Freu mich schon auf Euch …

  Gernot #h

  PS: Bringt noch einer Brot mit?


----------



## Hornpieper (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Brot.
Gute Idee!
Bringe ich mit.

CU Björn


----------



## testo (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Na Willi, da sagst Du was… |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Ich mach mal nen Topf  am Ende nächster Woche mit lecker Erbsensuppe klar, die man wirklich Essen kann…
> ...



na wenn der silberpudel köchelt, dann komme (erscheine) ich erst recht.
ich glaube ich kann gar nicht mehr tüddeln und ihr müßt mich neu anlernen.

soll ich ne bierzelt-garnitur-bank mitbringen?
nen gruß aus südstormarn


----------



## the Wonderhand (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo Stephan und allen die es betrifft !
Ich kann leider am 24.01. nicht kommen , wie angekündigt. Mir ist  ein privaten Termin dazwischen gekommen. Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen viel Spaß beim Binden.
Peter Heidmann#:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin,

wird ja mal ne schöne kleine Runde - 

auch nicht schlecht.

Bis dann

Gruß Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hi !

Kennt ihr mich noch !?

Leider habe ich das hier zu spät gelesen !
Ich hätte gerne mal wieder auf ein Tass Kaff und dumm tüch schnacken reingeschaut .
Leider schaffe ich es wohl nicht mehr meinen Dienstplan umzuschmeissen.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass ! :vik:


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Kennt ihr mich noch !?




Nur den Hund rechts auf deinem Avatar :q

Schade Mario #h


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hi Mario,

  Du schaffst es nicht Deinen Dienstplan um zu werfen…
  SoSo…

  Ich glaube vielmehr: Du hast Angst vor meiner Erbsensuppe…


  Gernot |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Erik69 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsen,
  Ich bin noch kein Fliegenfischer, aber das Binden interessiert mich sehr. Auf der ersten
  Seite steht das Treffen ist auch für Anfänger. Heißt das jemand würde mir das Binden zeigen und ich dürfte auch mal selber Binden, oder nervt das wenn ich da immer rumglotze und blöde fragen stellen. 

  Genau so was habe ich gesucht? Kann ich Material vor ort Kaufen, ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da kaufen müsste. 

  Gruß
  Erik

  @ Marian: ich bin der Erik denn du immer bei Helge triffst ;-)


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo Erik.

Momentan habe ich kein Bild zu dem Namen, sorry.
Du hast aber auch kein Avatar 

Was ich dir anbieten könnte wäre folgendes, komm doch einfach zum Treffen, ich wäre auch da.
Dann können wir uns zusammen setzen und uns mal über deine Vorstellungen unterhalten, wie kreativ du werden möchtest 

Oder du krallst dir einen anderen Verrückten, wenn du magst #6

Was hälst du davon ???


----------



## Erik69 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@marian: das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon ein bisschen...

ich sehe aus wie jockels grosser Bruder !!! Gutaussehend, keine Haare 185cm 100 kg.

wenn ich meine erste Meerforelle gefanden habe gibt es auch ein Foto.

ich kenne mit namen nur die Polar Magnus.
Ist die schwer zu binden?

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Hornpieper (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Nein Erik.

Du darfst leider nicht mitmachen.
Wir sind eine elitäre Gruppe und möchten Gernots Erbsensuppe ganz allein aufessen.

Mensch!

Komm einfach vorbei. Dafür ist das ganze doch gedacht

@Mario: Schade! Hät' dich gern mal wieder gesehen

CU Björn


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo Erik.

Nicht entäuscht sein, ich habe auch täglich neue Freunde, Jockel gehört auch dazu :q

Zu deiner Frage, es gibt nichts was man nicht lernen kann, dass gilt auch für Fliegen.
Für mich ist eine Polar Magnus nicht schwer, fehlt einem aber die Erfahrung gestaltet sich die Binderei etwas schwieriger.

Und Ferndiagnose via Internet sowieso :q


Das Beste ist anfassen, begrabbeln, zeigen lassen und selber machen #6


----------



## Erik69 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hallo Björn,
es liest sich halt so als wenn ihr alle dicke kumpel seid und da wollte ich ja nicht stören.

und nun zu dir Marian: wenn dir morgen einer gegen das Schienbein tritt bin ich das.... ist doch ein tolles Erkennunngszeichen. Ne Spass beiseite ich werde mal Morgen mal Helge befragen was ich für eine Polar Magnus brauche. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Polar schwierig zu Binden ist und wollte ja nicht gleich mit dem schwierigstem anfangen.
Gruß
Erik


----------



## testo (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Erik69 schrieb:


> ......halt so als wenn ihr alle dicke kumpel seid ...


nö... nicht alle von uns sind dick....:q

komm einfach rum, dass passt immer#6


----------



## AlBundy (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Mensch Mario, mein Gruß an ein schon läänger-Verschollenen!#6 Ich hoffe ja, das es dieses Jahr noch mal ein Treffen geben wird wo wir die Möglichkeit haben werden. 
Und Dank des sehnlich-erwarteten Aufschwungs in der Industrie bin ich am So. nicht dabei. Muss ich auf näxtes Mal schieben. ...die Arbeit ruft! 

Allen Anwesenden wünsch ich viel Spaß und lasst euch die Erbsensuppe schmecken!!

LG, Alex


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Erik69 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> es liest sich halt so als wenn ihr alle dicke kumpel seid und da wollte ich ja nicht stören.
> 
> und nun zu dir Marian: wenn dir morgen einer gegen das Schienbein tritt bin ich das.... ist doch ein tolles Erkennunngszeichen. Ne Spass beiseite ich werde mal Morgen mal Helge befragen was ich für eine Polar Magnus brauche. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Polar schwierig zu Binden ist und wollte ja nicht gleich mit dem schwierigstem anfangen.
> ...


 

Hallo Erik.

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Hi, 

@ AL und Mario: Schade dann eben nächtes Mal #h:m

@ Erik : jeder der erscheint ist willkommen !!!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## baydossi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

So Ihr Lieben Liebenden,#h
nun ist es für mich amtlich;+!
Aufgrund der schlechten Wetterlage habe ich heute für mich beschlossen|kopfkrat, nicht zum Tüddeltreffen zu erscheinen:c,
es ist hart aber, für ein Tag mal ebend ca. 500 km abzureißen, ist mir zu unsicher#c, ich hoffe aber sehr , das sich dieses Jahr noch al die Gelegenheit ergeben wird#6!

MfG Willi


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Erik69 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Ich bin noch kein Fliegenfischer, aber das Binden interessiert mich sehr. Auf der ersten
> Seite steht das Treffen ist auch für Anfänger. Heißt das jemand würde mir das Binden zeigen und ich dürfte auch mal selber Binden, oder nervt das wenn ich da immer rumglotze und blöde fragen stellen.
> 
> ...




Na dann, komm doch mal rum... #h
Ich wüsste keine bessere Veranstaltung im Norden um da mal reinzuschnuppern..
Ich bin auch so dazugekommen...

Besten Gruß 

Gernot #h


PS: Das ist keine Verkaufsveranstaltung. Wer was über hat, verschenkt es meist, oder gibt es gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag ab. 

Habe ich jedenfalls immer so bis jetzt erlebt....


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
ich habe den nächsten todes fall in der familie #q meine freundin muß umbeding nach hause und ich habe den lütten an der backe :cvielleicht komme ich trotzdem aber mit mein kleinen goldspatz |smlove2: auf ein kaffee 
lg andre 
achso bindezeug werde ich nicht mitbringen wenn ich komme der kleine randaliert gerne mal  das muß ich immer hinterher sein


----------



## Erik69 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

naja ich weiss ja nicht was ich alles so brauche (will ja nicht gleich eine vollaustattung kaufen) habe aber schon mal:

Augen am stiel
4'er Haken
GRizzly Marabou
UV Polar Chenille

vielleicht geh ich morgen nochmal zum angelladen bisschen butschern...
gruß
erik


----------



## testo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

moin  ihr wedler,

wie sieht es eigendlich mit ner runde wedeln nachher aus? ich müsste dann vorher noch an den bach und meinen kram holen.

ansonsten wollte ich nen limokuchen mitbringen, wenns denn genehm.

ich freue mich schon.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@ Testo: ich nix wedeln - ich immer noch husten und niesen |supergri

@ baydossi: wird bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal stattfinden - machst halt nächtes Mal mit.

@ erik: mach dir mal keinen Kopp wegen dem Material - da gibt  und gab es noch nie Mangel.
Überlege dir lieber welches Muster du mal "in Echt" sehen möchtest.

@ "Gräte" Andre: wenn es nicht geht, geht es nicht - mein Angebot bleibt bestehen. :m

Gibt´s noch wat abzuklären?

Ansonsten bis Sonntag - ich schlag so gegen 9.15\ 9.30h h auf 

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Ich komm auch so zu deiner Zeit und helfe beim Aufbauen Stephan.

Wedeln? No Way. Bei minus 10° gibts schöneres


----------



## Erik69 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@Stephan: 

Ja ich mache mir immer zuviele Gedanken... 

Ich gehöre ja auch zu den leuten die Gerne geben. ich mag es nur nicht das alle denken toller Typ kommt hierher und schnorrt sich alles zusammen. Ich weiss ja das ihr das nicht denkt, aber so bin ich nun einmal.

ich habe Marian im Angelladen getroffen und noch ein bisschen Bindezeug gekauft.
Ich würde gerne die "Polar Magnus" binden.
Gruß
Erik


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Erik69 schrieb:


> @Stephan:
> 
> Ja ich mache mir immer zuviele Gedanken...
> 
> ...



... also komm vorbei und hab ne gute Zeit in Lübeck 

@ Tim: Joo, kann auch Hilfe beim Aufbauen gebrauchen - soll ich schon Käffchen fertig haben oder trinkst du immer noch dein "Gemixtes"?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> .....ich nix wedeln - ich immer noch husten und niesen |supergri


 
Hallo Stephan.

Ich weiss nicht mit welchem Körperteil du wedelst, aber wenn diese Symptome auftreten würde ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen machen 


Hier mal mein Bindetipp für Sonntag:  *Afro Spey |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden*


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> ....Das Beste ist anfassen, begrabbeln, zeigen lassen ...



Und du meinst du erkennst Erik dann ? |supergri


Da ich ja schon ein paar Tüddeltreffen ausfallen lassen habe ... wie lange meint ihr denn da zu bleiben ? 
Wenn ich mich früher losreissen kann komme ich evtl. noch.
Die 80 km sind ja nicht die Welt, auch wenn der Bulli nicht der schnellste ist .


----------



## Erik69 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

na wenn das so eine art Treffen ist weiss ich warum da so wenig neulinge dabei sind......


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@ Mario: ich würde es klasse finden wenn du es doch noch schaffst vorbei zu kommen. 
Ich denke es wird auf jeden Fall bis 15.00h und max. bis 16.00 h gehen.
so war es die letzten Male.

@ Marian: hat gar nichts mit irgendwelchen Körperteilen zu tun, bei Erkältung benutze ich immer den 
  Spei:v cast 

@ Erik : welche Art Treffen meinst du ... ;+

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin, da ich ja beim Grönauer Wurfspektakel abgeschwächelt habe, nehme ich nochmal Anlauf und schaue am Sonntag auch mal rein!#h
Ich bringe Bindezeugs Stock mit und nen Stuhl! Soll ich sonst noch was mitbringen?
Ich bin auch eher Anfänger und kann blos Magnusvarianten und Samsökiller!#c
PS: Ich kenne zwar keinen von euch, finde es aber super, dass ihr solche Treffen immer mal wieder organisiert. da hat bestimmt jeder was davon!


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Das schöne an dem Treffen ist ja das wirklich jeder willkommen ist !
Auch der der noch nie eine Fliege gebunden oder eine Fliegenrute geworfen hat .
Die ein oder andere Rute zum Probewedeln wird bestimmt vorhanden sein .

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es rechtzeitig ....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin, da ich ja beim Grönauer Wurfspektakel abgeschwächelt habe,
> 
> nicht nur du #t
> nehme ich nochmal Anlauf und schaue am Sonntag auch mal rein!#h
> ...



Na dann bis Sonntag !!

Probewedeln könnte ein Problem werden da natürlich alles eingeschneit ist.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
wir sehen uns sonntag :gmöchte gerne ein tobi binden mit epoxi ich bitte um hilfe 
lg andre


----------



## Wildshark (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin

Die Arbeit macht mir nun doch einen Strich durch die Rechnung!

Muß mich leider abmelden für Sonntag!

Viel Spaß 

Sharky


----------



## Nichtsnutz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

hallo ihr ,ich würde auch gerne am sonntag mal reinschauen,wenns recht ist.hab mir heute extra mal ne fliegenrute für anfänger gekauft und auch des erste mal aufm flur bei moritz ausgeworfen.also total unerfahren.
ich wollte mir eigentlich noch bindematerial kaufen um nicht ohne was da zu stehen .haben mir die verkäufer allerdings von abgeraten und wollten sie mir nicht verkaufen.sollte erstmal schauen mit was ihr so bindet#ckönnte aber getränke und was zu beissen mitbringen.
werde meine neue peitsche heute nacht neben mein bett legen und von aus der mitte entspringt ein fluss träumen.
bis sonntag denn
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

:c. Kann leider nicht
mittüdeln...   Termine..Termine 
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß beim Haare verknoten
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> ....hab mir heute extra mal ne fliegenrute für anfänger gekauft und auch des erste mal aufm flur bei moritz ausgeworfen.also total unerfahren...



Mit dem Bindematerial hatte dein Verkäufer recht !
Ausserdem hat man sowieso nie das was man braucht ! 

Bei der Rute hätte er dir das aber auch raten sollen !
Besser wäre es wenn du erstmal ein paar unterschiedliche Ruten unter "erfahrener Aufsicht" geworfen hättest um zu sehen was dir liegt. Und ein paar unterschiedliche Schnüre hättest du dann auch probieren können.
Als Anfänger glaubt man immer nicht was für Unterschiede das doch sind .

Erzähle uns doch mal was du dir gegönnt hast (Rute , Schnur) .


----------



## Nichtsnutz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

moin ihr,hier mal meine kombo ,aber nicht lachen|uhoh:

abu garcia diplomat fly df 90-7/8 und abu 78 diplomat als rolle, schnur war schon drauf kann mich nicht erinnern welche klasse .mann bin ich doof|bigeyes
hat nur 89,euros gekostet und die verkäufer waren auch sehr nett und haben mir erstmal von ner teuren rute abgeraten.

ich hoffe das ich morgen trozdem kommen darf|supergri

:vik:


----------



## gofishing (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Bitte 2,5 Backstagekarten an der Theaterkasse hinterlegen.

Mein neuer Bindestock ist leider noch nicht hier angekommen, werde deshalb das bischen Bindematerial das ich habe aufsparen.

Den obligatorischen Käsekuchen könnten wir wieder beisteuern, aber so wie es aussieht steht schon genug auf dem Buffet.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tewi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@Ralph,

was haste dir denn für nen neuen stock gegönnt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin zusammen,

ich verliere hier langsam den Überblick, deshalb: 

Allen die nicht können : Schade !! vlt. nächtes Mal.

Alle die erscheinen wollen:

Ihr seid herzlich willkommen.

Ich werde ne Kiste Softdrinks mit bringen,

Hauptmahlzeit und Kuchen gibt es auch.
Fehlt noch was |kopfkrat keine Ahnung.

Wenn noch jemanden was einfällt kann er es ja gerne beisteuern.

So, dann bis Morgen; ich freu mich schon sehr :q

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## Erik69 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@ gofishing:
wie besprochen werde ich deinem danvise ein gutes zuhause geben.

Ich hoffe nur ich stelle mich morgen nicht zu blöd an.

bis morgen ich freu mich.....
gruß
erik


----------



## gofishing (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Tewi schrieb:


> @Ralph,
> 
> was haste dir denn für nen neuen stock gegönnt?|kopfkrat




Das wir ein HMH Standard werden.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> moin ihr,hier mal meine kombo ,aber nicht lachen|uhoh:
> 
> abu garcia diplomat fly df 90-7/8 und abu 78 diplomat als rolle, schnur war schon drauf kann mich nicht erinnern welche klasse .mann bin ich doof|bigeyes
> hat nur 89,euros gekostet und die verkäufer waren auch sehr nett und haben mir erstmal von ner teuren rute abgeraten.
> ...


wenn ich die rute eibmal prügeln darf :qbis du willkommen #6lg andre


----------



## Nichtsnutz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

du darfst, aber nicht so doll.is noch so unschuldig|supergri

bringe o-saft und brezeln mit

der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

wieder zu hause,super veranstaltung auch wenn ich erstmal nur aus der entfernung geschaut habe konnte ich mir einen guten überblick verschaffen.beim ersten mal gleich binden habe ich mir dann doch nicht zugetraut.
danke an die organisatoren und allen den man über die schulter schauen durfte.
andy ,klasse wurftraining bei -12 °

der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Na war doch mal wieder nett! #6#6#6

Und die Hütte war voll!  Ganz besonderen lieben Gruß von Susanne an Timsen, der ja leder nicht konnte.... 

Aber irgendwas ist ja immer..

Ging ja richtig lange Heute, und es war bitterkalt beim werfen!

Aber Schön war´s schon...

Freu mich schon auf eine Wiederholung...

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## dat_geit (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> wieder zu hause,super veranstaltung auch wenn ich erstmal nur aus der entfernung geschaut habe konnte ich mir einen guten überblick verschaffen.beim ersten mal gleich binden habe ich mir dann doch nicht zugetraut.
> danke an die organisatoren und allen den man über die schulter schauen durfte.
> andy ,klasse wurftraining bei -12 °
> 
> der nichtsnutz:vik:


Ich fande du warst heute keineswegs ein Nichtsnutz:q, sondern hast nen super Einstieg hingelegt.
Hier gibbet nun eine Menge zu lesen für dich.
http://www.sexyloops.com/flycasting/contents.shtml
Besonders auf Bill Gammel solltest du dort mal ein Auge werfen.
Dafür benötigst du erste einmal keine weiteren Bücher.

Allen Essen und Getränkespendern ganz ganz lieben Dank, auch für die tollen Gespräche zwischen Küche, Bindeplätzen und dem Vorgarten............
Gerne bald wieder:vik:

Andy

PS.: Wenn du das hier verstehst, hast du es endlich geschafft und kannst dir ein neues Hobby suchen
http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/adjustmentsonthefly.shtml


----------



## Nichtsnutz (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

danke andy ,da hab ich heute nacht keine langeweile

:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
mann war das geil heute :vik:danke an alle die mein hunger gestillt haben #6es war sehr nett nette leute neue leute kennengelernt  einfach super ich hoffe es kommt bald ne wiederholung #6lg andre


----------



## macmarco (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Ich stimmte meinen Vorredner da mal voll zu  Ich komm beim nächsten malauch gern wieder und bleibe auch länger


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moin Moin ,

uuuuuuuuund wo ist die versprochenne Schneefliege micmacmarco und Andy ??????????????????????????? :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

@Hornmichl: Hmmm.. ich erteile das Wort dann mal dem Andy


----------



## testo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

moinsens,

das war nen klasse event, nen dank an stephan und björn für die location und dem timsen ne gute besserung.

es war mal wieder super nett die alten zu treffen und neue kennen zu lernen. der kuchen und alles andere waren klasse...
.... und was es warmes gab (danke gernot) das muss die familie nun wegschnüffeln:q.

vielen dank an alle und bis dahin...

gruß medo


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsen Boys and Girls.

Da ich zu 90% immer noch  nicht weiss, Wer Heute Wer am Treffen war, wäre auch Icke für eine Wiederholung 

Sonst war es doch sehr entspannt und lustig und hat auch Viel Spass gemacht :m


Vielen Dank auch an die Verköstiger der kulinarische Seite (Susanne, dein Käsekuchen war Klasse) 






Bis denne, dann lege ich mich mal wieder hin  |schlaf:


----------



## macmarco (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Bis denne, dann lege ich mich mal wieder hin  |schlaf:



Jupp und verinnerliche bitte schonmal die Wespe fürs nächste mal :m


----------



## Stingray (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsen Boys and Girls.
> 
> Da ich zu 90% immer noch  nicht weiss, Wer Heute Wer am Treffen war, wäre auch Icke für eine Wiederholung



Also ich war der Stinkray . Der mit den kleinen Fliegen :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tewi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

das hört sich ja richtig gut an hier, da wird man ja richtig neidisch!
dann lasst doch mal eure fliegen sehen die ihr gebunden habt und auch weitere bilder wären nicht schlecht!


----------



## Erik69 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

So meine ersten Fliegen stelle ich lieber nicht rein.... machen sich aber verdammt gut angestrahlt über dem Kamin......

Vielen Dank Björn,Klaus, Stephan und Sven für eure Geduld und das ich mir eurer Werkzeug und Material nehmen durfe.
Gruß
Erik


----------



## Blindfischer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Leider musste ich ja früh wieder los wg.Besuch, aber es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ich denke, ich werde in der heimischen Stube mal anfangen zu tüdeln, da kann ich die Ergebisse dann unauffällig entsorgen.|bigeyes

Irgendwie befürchte ich, dass das ganze einfacher aussah als es nacher wirklich ist.

Ist schon spannend zu sehen was mit so "einfachen" Materialien alles geht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Moinsen,
hat mir super gefallen, alles nette Leute!
Vielen Dank für's organisieren, ist ne besondere Sache, wenn sowas ohne kommerzielle Hintergedanken organisiert wird. Ich würde auf jeden Fall wieder teilnehmen und mich ein wenig mehr einbringen statt nur zu schauen. Super! #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> mann war das geil heute :vik:danke an alle die mein hunger gestillt haben #6lg andre


 

Na Hase, dann sei mal froh das es nicht um Sex ging :q:q:q

So, jetzt wieder Ernst, Deine halbe Mücke können wir im Brospieker vervollständigen


----------



## wombat (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Erik69 schrieb:


> So meine ersten Fliegen stelle ich lieber nicht rein.... machen sich aber verdammt gut angestrahlt über dem Kamin......
> 
> Vielen Dank Björn,Klaus, Stephan und Sven für eure Geduld und das ich mir eurer Werkzeug und Material nehmen durfe.
> Gruß
> Erik



#6 Erik O-problemo

Deine aller 1sten Fliegen sind ansehbar

G'day 
Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

Guten Abend zusammen,
erstmal eine gute Besserung an Timsen!!!
Werd schnell wieder gesund.

ich muß auch sagen, so voll war die Hütte lange nicht mehr ...
Es gab viel binderische Kunst zu sehen und was mich persönlich am meisten gefreut hat, war zu sehen, wie einige meiner alten "Schüler" sich weiterentwickelt haben und mich sogar überholt haben.
Respekt !!!

Geworfen wurde auch aber mir war das zu kalt draußen.

Mein Dank nochmals an euch für euer Erscheinen, auch an die "Überraschungsgäste" 
und an die Verköstiger - man was gab es alles zu "schnabulieren"

Besonderer Dank an Susanne; so sauber waren die Tassen noch nie (O-Ton heute Morgen von unseren Mitarbeitern)

und "Stinkray" für die Treue und den norddeutschen Humor.#6:m

Also bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen :

Bis zum nächsten Mal #h

Gruß Stephan


----------



## gofishing (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Besonderer Dank an Susanne; so sauber waren die Tassen noch nie (O-Ton heute Morgen von unseren Mitarbeitern)



Hat sie doch gern gemacht rief sie mir gerade aus der Küche zu. 

Aber mal im Ernst, es hat nach lange Zeit mal wieder so richtig Spaß gemacht. Das die Hütte so voll wird habe ich aber auch nicht gedacht.
Ebsensuppe, Brezel, Kuchen etc. war wie immer sehr lecker.

Nur die Zigarette vor der Tür bei -12 Grad war eindeutig zu lang. |bigeyes


Gute Besserung auch nochmal von unserer Seite an Tim.


PS. Ich hoffe das keiner böse ist, das ich den kleinen Finken der durch die nur angelehnte Tür zu uns reinkam per "Handlandung" gefangen habe und ihn wieder vor die Tür "setze". Einige traurige Gesichter habe ich ja gesehen. Aber den Balg habe ich gern wieder fliegenlassen.:vik:

PS2

Stephan, danke nochmal für den Fliegenhalter.

Wenn es passt bis zum nächstenmal

Ralph und Susanne mit Wachhund #c


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
stefan ich hab da mal was für dich :vik:in speyhechel |bigeyesgucks du hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	




marian die fliege habe ich noch fertiggestellt 
lg andre 
wann ist denn nun die wiederholung


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen Sonntag, 24. Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Marian, die Fliege habe ich noch fertiggestellt


 

Ohhhhhh my Goodnes, he's done :q:q:q:q:q


----------

